# Convicts wont have babies? huh



## Cricket006 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello I have a rather interesting question that I haven't had any luck getting answered. I have a breeding pair of Convicts that I've had for just about a year. And they do their fish flirt thing lol and have eggs but the eggs disappear within a day or so. The temperature is perfect at about 76 degrees or so, the water is crystal clear and changed about 25% or so every other week. There are 3 other convicts in the tank not breeding age yet, and a small cory cat that stays to himself, a small banjo cat thats mia alot, an unidentified orange cichlid, and a small pleco. I'm at a loss. Any ideas?


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

uh i would say your pleco is getting in there and having him self a nice little egg snack in the middle of the night they loooovve eggs.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Somebody is eating them.


----------



## Cricket006 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes i realize that he is the newest addition to the lil group. They were disappearing before with no one in the tank bit them. The eggs turn white and almost fuzz over sometimes.


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

ah i see them they are not viable eggs then, not fertile if they are turning white. the fuzz is fungus.


----------



## Cricket006 (Dec 6, 2010)

so does that mean that someone is sterile or could they be too young? any ideas


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

Cricket006 said:


> so does that mean that someone is sterile or could they be too young? any ideas


if you have had them for a year they should be old enough to breed, they breed around the 2 1/2 to 3 inch mark..no sure how old. but yes you might have someone who is sterile, or a male who just cant quite figure out how to aim?.


----------



## Cricket006 (Dec 6, 2010)

haha.....*r2 will he eventually figure it out???


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

He may get it and he may not.Of course,theres a chance,that a few are fertile,and possibly hatching.Do you have moss in the tank?


----------

